# Tajima error code



## wazzu (Aug 15, 2010)

My single head c1501 Tajima machine continues to put up error code 311. Almost everyone has seen that code before. The problem that continues to happen is that the machine runs fine for a half hour or maybe runs for only 5 minutes, but always comes up error code 311.
The solution according to Tajima has been tried a dozen times. Any solid ideas?? Thanks


1. Inspect the rotary hook to see if a piece of the needle is stuck inside the hook
2. Remove any pieces!
3. Once the rotary hook is clear press SET to reset the error code.
4. Do a manual trim.


----------



## DebbieGR (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Tajima 311 error code*

I run a TMFXII-C and that error code is related to the motor. 311 kept coming up and we could not get the machine to start so I followed the manual and checked the belt. The belt is located on the left hand side of the machine where you manually turn the needles up and down. Remove that cover and voila there is the belt. Mine was broken right in half.
Hope this helps


----------



## reespencer67 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am getting a 311 error on my Tajima TMEX-C1201…any advice?
Thanks!
Ree


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I might be remembering incorrectly, but I think you might just have an encoder error. Try rotating the the machine until the pointer lines up in the red mark.


----------

